# Fig & Prosciutto Salad with Honey Dressing



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My friend Christine sent me this one recently. I liked it quite a bit. Get good, ripe figs and a good quality prosciutto or Parma ham. Volpi makes a pretty good product in the US. The buffalo mozzarella helps elevate this salad a couple of notches. Be sure the cheese is fresh. Fresh cow's milk mozzarella will also work, but, IMO, not quite as well as the buffalo milk.

======================

If you love figs, try this one:

6 ripe figs
6 slices prosciutto or Parma ham
Healthy handful fresh basil, torn
6 small balls buffalo mozzarella, torn

Dressing:
1 tablespoon good honey (orange blossom is nice)
6 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons fresh squeezed lemon juice
Sea/Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Cut a criss-cross in the figs, but not quite to the bottom; then, using your thumb and forefinger, squeeze the base of the fig to reveal the inside. Place the figs on a large plate and weave 1 piece of prosciutto or Parma ham around each fig. Add the torn basil leaves and the buffalo mozzarella. Drizzle over the honey, making sure each fig has some in the middle, then drizzle the olive oil, lemon juice and add salt and pepper, or mix all the dressing ingredients together in a bowl and season to tase, and then drizzle everything with the dressing.


----------



## mitmondol (May 29, 2006)

This sounds really good!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It is .... Tupolo honey is also nice on this, BTW.

Shel


----------

